# EMMA Thread [Merged]



## jaawod (10 Feb 2006)

Hello

I'm trying to find the web address of the EMAA site that allows you to check the status of your pay and such online, but all the addresses I have been given from my unit don't seem to work.  I was wondering if anyone had the address for the login oage of this site.

Thanks in advance
Jared


----------



## NCRCrow (10 Feb 2006)

only be accessed through the DIN

Edit: Current link (accessible only via the DIN) is here:

http://img-dcb-aemaa01.forces.mil.ca/emaa/engraph/login_e.asp


----------



## Haggis (10 Feb 2006)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> only be accessed through the DIN



I second that.

Get on the DIN and navigate to the DHRIM Home Page (it's part of COS ADM (HR-Mil).  You'll find the link there.  If you haven't done so already, you'll have to register for a password.


----------



## reccecrewman (12 Feb 2006)

I'll second that.  The DIN cannot be accessed through your home pers computer.  You have to go through a computer at work.  Which kinda sucks for general inquieries like checking your pay stub which as of April, the DIN will be your only option since the paper delivery has been sh!tcanned...........


----------



## buzgo (12 Feb 2006)

Once you access the EMAA you can set it up to email it to whatever address you would like.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2006)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Once you access the EMAA you can set it up to email it to whatever address you would like.



It will only e-mail your current pay statements in PDF form to your home when it becomes available.  You can't access historical pay records, MPRR, leave records, PERSTEMPO, career info, NOK info or anything else from the internet.  You cannot have the EMAA e-mail you this information either.

The original poster of this thread was refering to "pay statemnts and such"


----------



## Chimo (12 Feb 2006)

For military pers who do not have access to the DWAM and do not have an EMAA acoount: An EMAA account can be created as follows:

A. by phone by calling in Ottawa (613) 996-3333 (select option 1) and outside Ottawa- autovon 846-3333 or 1-888-507-1111 (select option 1)

B. As a last resort, by the local pay Office who will contact HRIC and set up an account on the member's behalf if the member has been unsuccessful in creating an account.

source: UNCLAS AIG 1760 003/06


----------



## Zoomie (13 Feb 2006)

When you get on your DIN machine, here is the link:

http://dhrim04.desc.mil.ca/emaa/engraph/login_e.asp


----------



## Bzzliteyr (14 Feb 2006)

BTW, as I just saw on my Baseline login window.. EMAA has been added to the Programs list on the start menu....


----------



## Acorn (23 Feb 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> With ref to access and the DWAN.  There is another way for non DWAN users
> From 2VP Routine Orders
> For Mil pers who do not have access to the DWAN and do not have an EMMA acct, an EMMA account can be created as follows:
> a. by phone by calling in Ottawa: (613) 996-3333 (select option 1) and outside Otawa: autovon 846-3333 or 1-888-507-1111 (select option 1).
> b. as a last resort, by the local pay office who will contact HRIC and set up an account on the members behalf if the member has been unsuccessful in creating an account.



Sorry to drag this back from the dead, but the above is only to set up the emailing to your home account of your pay statements. As is mentioned further upthread, you cannot access the rest of EMAA from home, nor can you have it emailed to your home address. You can only get the full deal on DWAN.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (23 Jul 2008)

Even more reasons to get your EMMA account activated.

You can now check your merit list standing and submit posting preferences, reasons to stay in present location and submit notes to the Career Manager.  This is what used to be on the old PER forms several years back.  Already tested this out and it is very simple to use.

CANFORGEN 134/08 CMP 052/08 221423Z JUL 08   http://vcds.dwan.dnd.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2008/134-08_e.asp

1.  THE INTENT OF THIS MESSAGE IS TO ANNOUNCE THE LAUNCH OF NEW WEBSITE ENHANCEMENTS TO THE DGRMC WEB PRESENCE. THE ULTIMATE GOAL OF THE ON-LINE CAREER MANAGEMENT INITIATIVE IS TO PROVIDE INFORMATION TRANSPARENCY AND TO CREATE USER EMPOWERMENT. BY CREATING A NEW CAPABILITY, USING EMAA AS A SECURE PORTAL, WE HAVE TAKEN POSITIVE STEPS TO ASSIST CF PERSONNEL WITH SELF DIRECTED CAREER PLANNING 

2.  THE NEW ENHANCEMENTS WILL ALLOW THE USER THE ABILITY TO VIEW THEIR CURRENT SELECTION BOARD RESULTS, ONCE THEY HAVE BEEN OFFICIALLY APPROVED, SELECT THEIR POSTING PREFERENCES, LIST REASONS TO REQUEST GEOGRAPHIC STABILITY AND PROVIDE GENERAL CAREER RELATED COMMENTS - ALL WITHOUT THE NEED TO E-MAIL OR TELEPHONE THEIR CAREER MANAGER (CM). THE INFORMATION GATHERED BY THE DGRMC WEB TOOL WILL AUTO-POPULATE THE CAREER MANAGEMENT INFORMATION SYSTEM (CMIS) ENSURING THAT THE MOST ACCURATE INFORMATION IS REPRESENTED IN THE CM S DATABASE 

3.  THESE NEWLY DEVELOPED APPLICATIONS ARE A FIRST STEP IN THE ON-LINE CAREER MANAGEMENT INITIATIVES GOALS. AS FURTHER ENHANCEMENTS ARE DEVELOPED AND IMPLEMENTED, CF PERSONNEL' S INTERESTS WILL BE REPRESENTED


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Jul 2008)

Wow.  I wonder how abused this will be?  Personally I think that one still should go the old route to "LIST REASONS TO REQUEST GEOGRAPHIC STABILITY AND PROVIDE GENERAL CAREER RELATED COMMENTS - ALL WITHOUT THE NEED TO E-MAIL OR TELEPHONE THEIR CAREER MANAGER (CM)" - I can just imagine the feedback here... I wish the Career Shop luck!!  :warstory:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jul 2008)

I am glad...maybe my MPRR will finally get updated as well


----------



## blacktriangle (23 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I am glad...maybe my MPRR will finally get updated as well



Same mine still says I haven't done any courses lol.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jul 2008)

Since I have been navy I have told them I have no interest in being posted to gagetown or Calgary anymore, yet its still there after update after update....


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I am glad...maybe my MPRR will finally get updated as well



Thats you OR's fault if its not. Mine is up to date and when changes are needed, a simple walk to the OR fixes things right before your eyes. All courses are updated as soon as the unit receives the course report and the "My OPTEMPO" portion on EMAA is updated as soon as the claim is finalized.


----------



## CountDC (23 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thats you OR's fault if its not. Mine is up to date and when changes are needed, a simple walk to the OR fixes things right before your eyes. All courses are updated as soon as the unit receives the course report and the "My OPTEMPO" portion on EMAA is updated as soon as the claim is finalized.



agreed - as long as you or someone else has provided the OR with the info/doc's for any updates. Mine is up to date as I keep on top of it. Being a clerk and knowing the system probably doesn't hurt though.   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Since I have been navy I have told them I have no interest in being posted to gagetown or Calgary anymore, yet its still there after update after update....



Who have you told ?

If you have told your career manager, then the CMIS will be up to date. The CM doesnt control what goes into peoplesoft and thus your MPRR.

If you knew that, let me know i will get a hammer and some salt.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Jul 2008)

Its been an issue with every ships office I have dealt with since my remuster. I keep submitting updated MPRRs, so I assumed it was a peoplesoft issue.


----------



## eurowing (23 Jul 2008)

It took years to get Geslenkirchen converted to Geilenkirchen. 
Apparently one of my previous Sqns was very small as it is still referred to as .419 Sqn and despite a phone call to Ottawa I cannot convince the MPRR people that I was in 3 RCHA in Shilo in 1976, not 1 RCHA. They absolutely insist 1 RCHA was in Shilo.  Sigh.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jul 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I keep submitting updated MPRRs, so I assumed it was a peoplesoft issue.



It is not a peoplesoft issue. It is an OR issue. The staff in the OR have access to HRIMS ( hope i got that right) and can make the change right in front of you in seconds. It is then reflected on EMAA shortly after ( i changed some things last week and it was on EMAA the following day).


----------



## exgunnertdo (23 Jul 2008)

Ahh yes, but some parts of the MPRR aren't changeable by the OR.  I had three problems with my MPRR on my CT - one the OR could fix (I forget even what it was), 2nd problem:  they sent info off to somewhere else (base OR, I think) to get my CD info fixed, and third: my previous FT paid svc (PFTPS) took over two years and a huge email train around Ottawa to fix.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jul 2008)

True that a unit OR cannot change some things but posting preferences are not one of them IIRC.

You could also have problems i suppose if your unit OR is not your URS, but i'm just guessing on that one.


----------



## ptemustafa (24 Jul 2008)

I would like to know the website to get the reg force pay stubs. It`s something like www.amce.gc.ca...but I am not quite sure. Thank you


----------



## trop (24 Jul 2008)

Loginto the DWAN, look in your baseline apps for EMAA. Once you've got an account setup there you'll be good to go.

-T


----------



## PO2FinClk (28 Jul 2008)

As I have not been at work nor read the CANFORGEN, I am not sure if members update their Posting Preferences on EMAA if they will be translated into HRMS. In turn updates to MPRR's are only completed through HRMS so then begs the question of discrepancies between EMAA and HRMS are going to surface, as if so then which will be used by CM's?

As far as uncompleted updates to MPRR's by OR's, access to HRMS is limited in capability based on the the unit level within the individual organuization. Some OR's may have the ability to complete more transactions then others - those with less requiring to send the request on further. Some other issues may also be limited to specific OPI's which can only be completed by themselves (IE various DG's in NDHQ).


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2008)

FinClk said:
			
		

> as if so then which will be used by CM's?



I asked my CM the same thing and he only referers to those in the CMIS.

Now as far as the new EMAA features come, IMHO, its not because you can leave notes for your CM that you actualy should.


----------



## PO2FinClk (28 Jul 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I asked my CM the same thing and he only referers to those in the CMIS.


Then the question is where does CMIS get its information? My guess would be via HRMS upload and not EMAA thus putting in question the value added of having this in EMAA if it will not update HRMS via upload. In either case I am sure this has been considered and once I am back at work and have a chance to read the CANFORGEN will be able to make a better determination.


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2008)

From the CANFORGEN, the new EMAA feature will auto-populate the CMIS.



> THE INFORMATION GATHERED BY THE DGRMC WEB TOOL WILL AUTO-POPULATE THE CAREER MANAGEMENT INFORMATION SYSTEM (CMIS)


----------



## PO2FinClk (28 Jul 2008)

Great, so now will it also auto-populate information within HRMS so that MPRR's are also updated?


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2008)

FinClk said:
			
		

> Great, so now will it also auto-populate information within HRMS so that MPRR's are also updated?



Lets not get carried away here......


----------



## d53642 (5 Aug 2008)

Anyone have the link for EMMA to check stuff from home?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Aug 2008)

I don't think EMAA is avail outside of the DIN/DWAN


----------



## aesop081 (5 Aug 2008)

d53642 said:
			
		

> Anyone have the link for EMMA to check stuff from home?



As noted by NFLD Sapper, the EMAA is not available from home. DIN only.


----------



## d53642 (6 Aug 2008)

Thanks for the quick Replys, will have to check my pay settings when I get to work after leave.


----------



## ringer98 (2 Jul 2009)

Question. I've heard of this online system before, I think it's called EMAA, or EMMA, where I can access my online pay stubs, etc. How do I go about setting this up? I am currently on a tasking in Ottawa, away from my home unit, and would love to get this going. Is this something I can stroll down to NDHQ and get rolling? Or do I have to wait for this tasking to be over and go back to Meaford before accessing it?

Either PM's or public posts would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## c4th (2 Jul 2009)

Yes, it is EMAA.  You can only access it through the DWAN.  

If you are at an DWAN terminal go to:   start menu>programs>base line>admin>EMAA.

You will have to request a login.  This will take a few days.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (2 Jul 2009)

Trust No One said:
			
		

> Yes, it is EMAA.  You can only access it through the DWAN.
> 
> If you are at an DWAN terminal go to:   start menu>programs>base line>admin>EMAA.
> 
> You will have to request a login.  This will take a few days.


It will take less than 30 seconds.  I showed a Pte how to do it yesterday afternoon.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

Oh Gawd ... can we please lock this thread before any more bandwidth is wasted answering "How do I get EMAA" questions?

A search of "EMAA" revealed two pages of dot cee eh threads ... the very first one of which is linked by me below ... giving the link to the DIN EMAA site, the instructions to start an account, and the instructions and phone number for those without DIN access to contact  to receive copies of their pay statements at civ email addys.

Does the big bar reading "Please search before posting. Your question has likely been asked and answered" not mean anything? Because, just like the big bar  reads ..., it was!


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Jul 2009)

Locked,

All answers to your queries can be found here Ki11switch,

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## abejackson (17 Nov 2015)

While browsing through my profile at EMMA I wonder about two categories 1.obligatory service: Aug, 2017 and also 2.Expiry date: Aug, 2019

My guess is that my contract with the military should be renewed by Aug, 2019 if I choose to stay or I will have to serve until Aug, 2017 if I decide to leave the military. I did subsidized education and did a 2-year program (From 2012-14) paid by the military.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Nov 2015)

You have to serve until Aug 2017 to pay back your obligatory service. Your TOS expires Aug 2019, and you'll likely be offered new TOS a year before that.


----------



## abejackson (17 Nov 2015)

Does that mean I can go work in another job after Aug. 2019? 
And if I wanna switch trade in the forces, I can do that after Aug. 2017 because my obligatory service period is over by then? 
Because I'm not quite happy with my posting for several reasons.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Nov 2015)

abejackson said:
			
		

> Does that mean I can go work in another job after Aug. 2019?
> And if I wanna switch trade in the forces, I can do that after Aug. 2017 because my obligatory service period is over by then?
> Because I'm not quite happy with my posting for several reasons.



Yes and yes. However, you'll be applying for AVOTP for APS18, you cannot apply before that Aug 2017 date. You wouldn't move until APS18 if you are picked up (there are OUTCAPs for trades, VOT is hard for some trades). They also likely won't entertain AVOTP unless you have a certain amount of time left in your TOS.

Asking for a posting might help, or ask for a no-cost move to another unit?


----------



## abejackson (18 Nov 2015)

Thank you for your answer.
I don't know certain terms like AVOTP, APS18 and No-cost move to another unit (how does this work?)
Is there a list of abbreviations used in the CF? or Would you mind explaining them to me?


----------



## dapaterson (18 Nov 2015)

abejackson said:
			
		

> Thank you for your answer.
> I don't know certain terms like AVOTP, APS18 and No-cost move to another unit (how does this work?)
> Is there a list of abbreviations used in the CF? or Would you mind explaining them to me?



There are far too many abbreviations in the CAF, but that's another set of issues.

AVOTP: Annual Voluntary Occupational Transfer Program = the mechanism used to request a change in your military occupation.  It is not guaranteed.  It is not a right.

No-cost move: Change of jobs where you remain in the same geographic location.  For example, if you are a suply technician in Gagetown, you could have a no-cost move from Base Supply to 2 RCR - you're still workign as a supply tech in Gagetown, but in a different location in Gagetown.


----------



## mariomike (18 Nov 2015)

abejackson said:
			
		

> Is there a list of abbreviations used in the CF?



Canadian Military Acronyms
http://milnet.ca/wiki/index.php/Canadian_Military_Acronyms


----------



## DAA (18 Nov 2015)

abejackson said:
			
		

> While browsing through my profile at EMMA I wonder about two categories 1.obligatory service: Aug, 2017 and also 2.Expiry date: Aug, 2019
> 
> My guess is that my contract with the military should be renewed by Aug, 2019 if I choose to stay or I will have to serve until Aug, 2017 if I decide to leave the military. I did subsidized education and did a 2-year program (From 2012-14) paid by the military.



As mentioned above, the "Expiry date" is the end of your current TOS (eg; VIE 7) and you should be offered new TOS no less than 24 months prior to this date (ie; Aug 17 or sooner).

Based on your occupation and entry plan (NCM STEP), they should present you concurrently with two separate TOS Offers, one for a CE5 and the other for an IE25.  It's up to you to choose one of the two or decline them both.


----------



## Brasidas (28 Sep 2019)

Can someone post a link to EMAA?

Currently deployed and all the images for this build have issues. No favourites are loaded on the browser.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Sep 2019)

Trail to find it (since I am on my phone).

Go to http://cfsuo.mil.ca

From the top, select Organizations

Select Chief of Military Personnel

EMMA should be on the right hand side.


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Sep 2019)

DWAN Link

https://emaa.hrms.mil.ca/emaa/


----------

